# madarin oranges ( cuties )



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I gave Belle a little bit of orange today. Is it OK?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a breeder friend in Spain who feeds their dogs oranges often! My 2 won't take them, but I have tried! I don't see why not.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine love them! I just give them a little piece, and I have never had a problem. Just watch out for seeds, if they have any. 
Did Belle like it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cuties for the cuties :wub::wub: I haven't tried. I just love those Cutie and Halo clementines. So delish. I guess just watch out for any seeds though most don't have any sometimes a few slip in with some. They're so sweet.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yum! Mine love fruits and vegetables! I haven't tried Cuties yet. I'm sure they'll love them.(they love everything)


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle loves everything except raw carrots. Both dogs love water mellon.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, mine LOVE those! No one in the house can eat those without having B&E begging for some.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I give Baby a couple teeny-tiny pieces of ripe banana & he loves it. Apples are also safe for dogs too. But the apples skin, core & seeds are highly toxic for dogs. Only the apple flesh is safe for them to eat. As far as oranges go I have not idea if they are safe, so I don't feed them.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*I feed Mallow green beans (helps not make him fat) and a little bit of pineapples he loves it.
My sister's dog eats bananas.
No skin of any of these foods of course.*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I give Baby a couple teeny-tiny pieces of ripe banana & he loves it. Apples are also safe for dogs too. But the apples skin, core & seeds are highly toxic for dogs. Only the apple flesh is safe for them to eat. As far as oranges go I have not idea if they are safe, so I don't feed them.


Apple skin isn't a problem in apples for dogs. the seeds and stem are though as they contain cyanogenic glycosides.

Mine love some orange, banana, apple (Penny is funny when she eats apple, she nibbles off all the flesh and leaves the skin) peach, pear, raspberries, blueberries. They love it as a treat.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My two love them! Then again Summer loves everything!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oranges are fine, but not too much, the acid ican cause issues with the enamel on their teeth. But a little bit won't hurt now and then. Luck is the same way with pineapple - again he just gets a bit.


----------



## Ahua (Jun 6, 2015)

Totally safe for them. I know my Ozzie gets a lovely dose of fruits, depending on what's on sale at the market. Oranges, blueberries, raspberries, strawberries, etc. Ozzie's favorites are the berries, he can't get enough of those.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

silverhaven said:


> Apple skin isn't a problem in apples for dogs. the seeds and stem are though as they contain cyanogenic glycosides.
> 
> Mine love some orange, banana, apple (Penny is funny when she eats apple, she nibbles off all the flesh and leaves the skin) peach, pear, raspberries, blueberries. They love it as a treat.



Now I want to try also treating Baby to a taste of orange, peach, & pear none of which he has ever tried, I didn't know he could have those things before! I wonder if he will like them? I wonder if dogs can safely eat raw coconut? I love raw coconut. I know dogs can eat coconut oil but unsure of the raw coconut itself, wondering does anyone know if it's safe for them?

I offer him raspberries that grow in our yard in summer time but he usually won't eat them. He see's me eating them & seems really interested in the raspberries & even begs for them, but when I give them he usually spits them out & he's not big on strawberries or melon either. He does like blueberries though but his favorite is still the banana.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Now I want to try also treating Baby to a taste of orange, peach, & pear none of which he has ever tried, I didn't know he could have those things before! I wonder if he will like them? I wonder if dogs can safely eat raw coconut? I love raw coconut. I know dogs can eat coconut oil but unsure of the raw coconut itself, wondering does anyone know if it's safe for them?
> 
> I offer him raspberries that grow in our yard in summer time but he usually won't eat them. He see's me eating them & seems really interested in the raspberries & even begs for them, but when I give them he usually spits them out & he's not big on strawberries or melon either. He does like blueberries though but his favorite is still the banana.


Yes they can eat raw coconut, there are even coconut therapy treats for dogs. Mine LOVE coconut milk. 

Actually it is easier to look at the things they can't eat, as there are so few really. 

If you break up the raspberry so the juice comes out I think you might find he might get a taste for it. Lola will eat any offered, Penny only some, the sweeter nicer ones LOL.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

LOVE_BABY said:


> silverhaven said:
> 
> 
> > Apple skin isn't a problem in apples for dogs. the seeds and stem are though as they contain cyanogenic glycosides.
> ...



Brave woman - red mushy fruit and a white dog. Safe yes, potentially the need for bathies - also yes.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Brave woman - red mushy fruit and a white dog. Safe yes, potentially the need for bathies - also yes.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Every morning Snowball has organic blueberries as part of his breakfast. And, very morning he had to take one of them over to the white carpeting in the living room! I was like .... "Noooooooo!" I did get him to stop though. And, often along with that he eats mango ... he loves those.

I love the Cuties ... but, Snowball has not acquired a taste for them yet. I wouldn't give him much if he did because I would worry about them possibly being too acidic. And, also what you shared, Walter ... about the enamel issue.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Mine won't touch it if its a whole uneaten slice, but if I bite into the slice of orange and then try giving it to him, he takes it and devours it


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I remember this mushy fruit moment. Of all my dogs it was Edward I drop a strawberry on the floor with. As he picks it up and runs with like a prized possession I yell drop it when he hits the white carpet. Then out comes a chewed up mushy spitty red mess! I told him to drop it lol


----------

